# Des Moines Water Works



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Love your neighbor....from Agriculture.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/business/des-moines-water-wks-to-sue-tile_5-ar46941


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stowe insists that the litigation isn't against farmers. "We understand that regulation of 92,000 farmers in the state is impractical," he said.

I think them folks in Des Moines have been paying too much attention to Mpls and Chicago. Watch out. Next thing you know there will be 6 or 8 new refugee neighborhoods.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe the folks in Des Moines need to be reminded who really makes the wheels turn in Iowa.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing against clean water. But the sue happy attitude? Not the solution.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How many cities and golf courses lie in this watershed?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More perspective on Des Moines from DTN...

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/ag/blogs/template1&blogHandle=policy&blogEntryId=8a82c0bc49f2d3d3014acf76d24407fd&showCommentsOverride=false


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I fear that this Des Moines water works deal is the beginning of an effort to make the entire Mississippi water shed another "Chesapeake Bay".


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> I fear that this Des Moines water works deal is the beginning of an effort to make the entire Mississippi water shed another "Chesapeake Bay".


I agree they just add more and more regulations as time goes by.I farm a mile from the Des Moines river so read with interest.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A couple of years later the Supreme Court makes a ruling On Des Moines Water Works vs. 3 Iowa counties.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/iowa-supreme-court-rules-against-des-moines-water-works-in-lawsuit


----------

